# Campsites in scotland



## 107569 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi all
We are looking for campsites in Scotland west coast ish that are open untill the end of November as we would like to spend the next 6 weeks or so up there dose any body know of any? many thanks


----------



## Keithhep (Nov 20, 2005)

Ian2 said:


> Hi all
> We are looking for campsites in Scotland west coast ish that are open untill the end of November as we would like to spend the next 6 weeks or so up there dose any body know of any? many thanks


Lookm in the database for Park of brandleys. May suit you, but not on the coast.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Glenmore Forest site at Aviemore 
http://motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi ian,
craigie park in ayr, cc site open all year and an easy walk into town.
simon


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

We just stayed at Coblelands by Aberfoyle. Not on the coast but certainly west of centre. Realy nice site in lovely oak woods. I can also recomend Aberfoyle Butchers who supplied me with the best sirloin steak I have ever had


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I would have gone by those in the MHF campsite database, but I presume you have rejected those that are declared as open.

Dave


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I think I should add that Coblelands have decided to stay open to Jan 15 not sept as stated in some of their publications


----------

